

Clone yourself a million dollar idea this year - SilentStump
http://katsenblog.com/post/56180811242/clone-yourself-a-million-dollars-this-year-with-lyft

======
badclient
With all the implied hate against groupon, it's still a billion dollar
company.

Almost any markrtplace start up can be cloned locally. But even more
importantly, even before lyft and groupon existed there were small local shops
executing on a similar idea. But it took Groupon to acheive scale.

What's next? You'll begin deriding McDonalds because all it is is a burger
shop that anyone can start?

Scaling shit from $100,000 biz to 100mil revenue is hard as fuck. Exhibit A:
all the groupon competitors that no longer exist.

------
arbuge
Might want to think twice before cloning with the goal of an acquisition by
the cloned. I remember you could throw a rock a couple of years ago and hit a
dozen Groupon clones. I'd be curious to know any stats on what percentage of
those actually did get acquired by Groupon - or indeed had any exit other than
just folding.

------
namank
Yeah I get it. But the thing is - that's one year less I spend on my idea.

